# Belkin USB 2.0 PCI Card and Driver problems



## Ecrivaine25 (Mar 7, 2005)

I just installed a Hi-Speed USB 2.0 3-port PCI card (Belkin Model F5U219) into my computer this weekend. It had an extra slot available for it. I had installed one months before and it was the simplest thing I’ve ever done inside a PC. It took just seconds. But when I installed this one, it asked for a driver, even though I have Windows XP with service packs 1 and 2, and the instructions clearly said I shouldn’t need a driver with those requirements already met; because the driver was assumed to already be on the PC.

I went to the Windows Update site to ensure the PC was updated enough, and it was. It is a fairly new and reliable HP PC. I even tried installing the Belkin driver (even though it wasn’t supposed to need it) from the cd that came w/the PCI card. It appeared to install, then telling me to exit and restart the computer once it was finished. I did this a couple of times, but each time the computer rebooted, a message would pop up and tell me I had hardware that needed a driver installed. So it appears the driver did not install in the first place. 

I know the card was installed correctly, because the computer recognized the presence of the card, even though the driver was fouled up.

The computer already had built-in 1.1 USB ports on its front and back – which obviously required drivers -- and had a USB hub hooked up to it that probably already had a driver installed for it. What I’m wondering is if me installing the supposedly unnecessary driver screwed something up? (Because the instructions stated that the card included a USB hub driver with its PCI driver setup, yet there was already a USB hub driver on the machine.)

I went into Device Manager and noted that there must be some kind of conflict, because an error msg. told me something about “not enough resources,” and that I would have to disable another PCI device. I can’t seem to figure out which USB listing under those is the old USB setup and which is the new one, because there is no definitive info that helps me tell them apart; so I don’t know which change to make to which one.

So, at this current moment, I have a yellow question mark denoting an error beside the heading “other devices,” and under that, I show another mark showing an error and one “USB Controller.” Then, under “USB Controllers,” I see a listing with an exclamation point, followed by “NEC PCI to USB Open Host Controller.” 

So I think in the process of attempting to fix the problem, I may have disabled the old USB 1.1 ports; and I’m not sure where to find the driver for those again.

Could anyone offer any suggestions as to what I might do? Please e-mail me as soon as you can.

Thanks in advance.

Jennifer


----------



## BMCCULLOUGH (Jan 8, 2006)

hOW DID YOU FIX THIS PROBLEM?


----------



## madhavendra (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi!
I had the same problem, so I wrote email to their company. Here is the replay, it solved my problems completly:

Good Afternoon,

When using Windows XP Service Pack 1 or above Windows installs its own USB 2.0 driver instead of the Belkin one that you have installed. Make sure you have ran the setup for the latest Belkin USB 2.0 driver from the following page first,

http://web.belkin.com/support/download/downloaddetails.asp?download=677&lang=1

Now follow the attached document which will show you how to manually update the driver on your USB 2.0 card to the correct Belkin driver.

Attached document:

F5U219, F5U220, F5U222, F5U508 USB 2.0 Problems.

I have received many calls of customers with the above cards regarding problems with USB 2.0 devices on Windows XP, the symptoms have manifested themselves in various ways such as 

1. Blue screens of death 
2. PC’s rebooting themselves
3. Windows complaining that a High speed device has been plugged into a low speed port when its being connected to the Belkin card.
4. USB 2.0 devices not working when USB 1.1 devices work fine on the card.
5. USB 2.0 devices showing errors in device manager (Yellow exclamation marks)

More often than not this is caused because the USB 2.0 controller does not get installed using the correct Belkin driver despite having already installed the included drivers from the cd prior to inserting the card. 

Once you have ensured that the customer has ran the driver setup from the cd or preferably the latest version from our website and making sure the card is inserted open the windows device manager and expand the “Universal Serial Bus Controllers” and you will most probably see the following,



You can see the USB 1.1 controllers correctly installed as the “NEC PCI to USB Open Host Controller”, but the USB 2.0 controller for the Belkin card has been installed as the “Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller” because windows believes this is the correct driver for the controller despite the Belkin one being installed. 

To resolve this follow these steps,

Right click on the “Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller” in the device manager and select “Update Driver”, the following screen will appear,



Select the option shown here, “Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)” and click the “Next” button, the following screen will appear,



Select the option shown here, “Don’t search. I will choose the driver to install.” And click the “Next” button, the following screen will appear,



Select the “Belkin USB 2.0 High Speed Host Controller” from the list (If this driver is not showing it means the user has not previously installed the USB 2.0 driver from the CD or our site. Then click the “Next” button, the hardware wizard will proceed copying the files and finish installing the device, once completed click “Finish”.

After that has completed another “Found New Hardware” wizard will pop up on screen, it will show the “USB 2.0 Root Hub”, see below.


Leave the “Install the software automatically (Recommended)” option selected and click next, it should install the driver for this device automatically, click “Finish” to complete the wizard.

If you now look at the device manager again you will see the “Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller” has gone and that there is now an additional “Universal Serial Bus Controllers” section, if you expand this you will see the “Belkin USB 2.0 High Speed Host Controller” and the “USB 2.0 Root Hub” installed correctly, see below.



The card should now function correctly with USB 2.0 devices. 

NOTE: For the F5U222 ensure the customer has the external power supply connected as some USB 2.0 devices require more power than the cardbus slot on the laptop can provide and this can cause problems with devices not working correctly (Even when the device has its own power supply)


----------



## tole00 (Apr 26, 2008)

Anybody able to help - have tried the above and am still having problems.

Have a Belkin F5U508 USB 2.0 and Firewire combo card - rev:b

Have two USB 1.0 factory installs on the PC (If need to know)

All installed okay and am able to use low powered devices like webcam, mouse etc in the USb 2.0 ports (Havent tried the Firewire - as wasnt really needed) However whenever I plug in my Rapsody or external hard drives - (Devices that I suppose run off an extra power supply) My system reboots itself ???

Would appreciate any help on what to do?

Admittedly I havent hooked up the internal power supply to the card - since I dont have teh extension to reach the card inside at present. (Will do so as soon as I pick up an extension adaptor) Although I cant really see that that will cause the problem ?? Or am I wrong ??

Wondering about IRQ conflicts (Although device manager saying all devices are working normally)

As have noticed the below in IRQ List - 

5 - Belkin Wireless 54mbs Desktop Adaptor
5 - NEC PCI to USB Open Controller
9 - NEC OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
9 - VIA rev 5 or later USB universal Host controller
9 - VIA rev 5 or later USB universal Host controller
10 - Belkin USB 2.0 High Speed Host Controller
10 - Realtek TRL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
10 - VIA AC'97 Audio Controller
11 - NEC PCI to USB Open Host Controller
11 - NVIDIA Geforce2 MX

Any ideas appreciated....


----------

